# The history of Berkeley DB with Kirk McKusick



## Phishfry (Nov 21, 2021)

Shamelessly stolen from HN.





						A Conversation with Margo Seltzer and Mike Olson - ACM Queue
					






					queue.acm.org


----------



## dbdemon (Nov 21, 2021)

That was a super interesting read, especially for someone who is into database systems, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 22, 2021)

I learned, comparing databases you must give them the same memory.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks. The interviewer: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Kirk_McKusick>


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 14, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I learned, comparing databases you must give them the same memory.


Graham, maybe an idea for Phoronix "test" suite ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 14, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> … maybe an idea for Phoronix "test" suite ?



▶ <https://www.phoronix.com/forums/>


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 14, 2021)

Good joke !


----------

